# 41% of people wearing face masks.



## Drakon (23 Jun 2020)

It’s being reported in the media that 41% of people wearing face masks in public.
And the authorities want that figure higher!

I was in a supermarket yesterday. I’d estimate that 10% (maximum) of shoppers wore them. No staff wore them. 

I was in a rural Irish town last week. Was there for a short time, maybe 30 minutes. 
I saw one person wear a mask, an employee in a SVP shop.

Where did this figure come from? Is it a Dublin centric survey? 

“The world is in a state of chassis”.


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2020)

I was in the local Supervalue yesterday. There's quite an old population in the area so I made sure I was wearing a mask so that the vulnerable shoppers didn't feel unsafe. There was only one other customer wearing one and no staff members were wearing one. 
41%? I don't think so.


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Jun 2020)

I don't understand why staff in supermarkets are not wearing them. Staff behind the screens at the tills may feel they are already behind a mask of sorts but staff on the floor or stacking shelves should surely be wearing them? I'm surprised the employers are not asked to strongly encourage this. I would agree that 41% seems a lot higher than the evidence I have witnessed. I do think if staff were wearing them then customers would feel much more inclined to wear them.


----------



## Drakon (23 Jun 2020)

I assume the reason they’re not being made mandatory is that there would be an obligation on the state to provide them, either free of charge or at a significant discount. Maybe this is in the pipeline.


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> I assume the reason they’re not being made mandatory is that there would be an obligation on the state to provide them, either free of charge or at a significant discount. Maybe this is in the pipeline.


Why would the State have to provide them? You have to have a light on your bicycle and the State doesn't provide that.


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Jun 2020)

They didn't have enough masks when they needed them at the onset of the crisis, instead we were being told if you took the mask off wrong you'd get infected... chances of this happening with a respiratory virus versus the level of prevention it offered was negligible.
I think the window of opportunity for widespread voluntary public acceptance was missed.
Even if you make them mandatory for getting onto a bus, you're not going to be able to mandate they are worn properly or all the time.

I am very surprised they haven't used workplace legislation such that shop workers would have to wear them.


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Jun 2020)

Purple said:


> Why would the State have to provide them? You have to have a light on your bicycle and the State doesn't provide that.



There's enough lights to go around and not everyone is looking for a light at the same time, not sure if there's enough actual masks as the state hoovered up supplies and how useful are random face coverings...


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2020)

Going by the emails I'm getting there are plenty. Any face covering will do. A scarf or bandana etc.


----------



## Sunny (23 Jun 2020)

The message about masks has been an absolute failure. 

Indeed, I do worry about some of the messaging at this stage. Yesterday we had the Minister of Health and the CMO say that the days of going into work with a cough or a cold are over? Really??? That just smacks of people living in an ivory tower. There are plenty of low paid employees who don't get paid sick leave. Is social welfare going to be paid for a one day sniffle? Do people have to get a medical note every time they have a cough or cold? Can GP's cope? Are people expected to pay €60 each time to get a sick note so it doesn't get recorded as uncertified sick leave. There are companies that launch investigations and put permanent marks on peoples employment record for 3 uncertified sick days in any 12 month period. Are these people going to be protected if they get a case of the sniffles and take the day off?

The longer this goes on, the more it seems that there is a disconnect between people making decisions about regulations and restrictions and reality on the ground for people. It was fine when they were closing things down but they are really struggling to manage the public health aspect with economic reality of opening up the Country.


----------



## Drakon (23 Jun 2020)

Purple said:


> Why would the State have to provide them?



I’m old enough to remember the water charges débâcle. Hold on... that was only a half dozen years ago.
In post-Great Recession Ireland and with the rise of populism, many people (specifically those that shout loudest) want the State aka the taxpayer to pay for (almost) everything. If the masks were made mandatory, I’m sure there would be a populist push-back.
I’m not saying this is right, but I think this is a factor behind the scenes.

It has already been mooted a la Joe Jacob iodine tablets post-9/11.



Purple said:


> You have to have a light on your bicycle and the State doesn't provide that.



Yes, but that’s been the law for years and everybody accepts it. Even the noisy populists.


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> I’m old enough to remember the water charges débâcle. Hold on... that was only a half dozen years ago.
> In post-Great Recession Ireland and with the rise of populism, many people (specifically those that shout loudest) want the State aka the taxpayer to pay for (almost) everything. If the masks were made mandatory, I’m sure there would be a populist push-back.
> I’m not saying this is right, but I think this is a factor behind the scenes.


Sure, but luckily the majority of the electorate didn't vote for overtly populist parties. Giving in to the "won't pay for nothing so we're not paying for this" crowd over Water Charges was a disgrace. especially in the context of the environmental impact and the necessity to broaden the tax base. Our government shouldn't debase itself like that again.


----------



## Foxy007 (23 Jun 2020)

Sunny said:


> The message about masks has been an absolute failure.
> 
> Indeed, I do worry about some of the messaging at this stage. Yesterday we had the Minister of Health and the CMO say that the days of going into work with a cough or a cold are over? Really??? That just smacks of people living in an ivory tower. There are plenty of low paid employees who don't get paid sick leave. Is social welfare going to be paid for a one day sniffle? Do people have to get a medical note every time they have a cough or cold? Can GP's cope? Are people expected to pay €60 each time to get a sick note so it doesn't get recorded as uncertified sick leave. There are companies that launch investigations and put permanent marks on peoples employment record for 3 uncertified sick days in any 12 month period. Are these people going to be protected if they get a case of the sniffles and take the day off?
> 
> The longer this goes on, the more it seems that there is a disconnect between people making decisions about regulations and restrictions and reality on the ground for people. It was fine when they were closing things down but they are really struggling to manage the public health aspect with economic reality of opening up the Country.


People don't know how protection works in this country.  I'm Irish and am frankly appalled by Irish cyclists who can't apply the law to their `"exercise sessions" by signalling correctly or using after dark lighting, or cover their nose and mouth when they cough....or for that matter wash their own hands properly. Went into a shop a few weeks ago in Dublin and out of 50 people 1 was wearing a mask ..... no social distancing from me I might add. So when this all hits again ...doubtless there will be navel gazing and lots of "unprecedented return" and 'we got it all wrong".  Little help for the tax payers whose jobs are all on the line to boot!


----------



## Mouldy (23 Jun 2020)

I live in Dublin and from what I see the figure isn't even 5%. I'm originally form the countryside and the figures there are effectively zero, according to he feedback I'm getting.
Even within the 5%, 90% of mask wearers are wearing them incorrectly or not following the correct protocol regarding removing the mask.
My own opinion on masks is largely irrelevant, but I would say that either everyone wears them or no one wears them.


----------



## Mouldy (23 Jun 2020)

Sunny said:


> The message about masks has been an absolute failure.
> 
> Indeed, I do worry about some of the messaging at this stage. Yesterday we had the Minister of Health and the CMO say that the days of going into work with a cough or a cold are over? Really??? That just smacks of people living in an ivory tower. There are plenty of low paid employees who don't get paid sick leave. Is social welfare going to be paid for a one day sniffle? Do people have to get a medical note every time they have a cough or cold? Can GP's cope? Are people expected to pay €60 each time to get a sick note so it doesn't get recorded as uncertified sick leave. There are companies that launch investigations and put permanent marks on peoples employment record for 3 uncertified sick days in any 12 month period. Are these people going to be protected if they get a case of the sniffles and take the day off?
> 
> The longer this goes on, the more it seems that there is a disconnect between people making decisions about regulations and restrictions and reality on the ground for people. It was fine when they were closing things down but they are really struggling to manage the public health aspect with economic reality of opening up the Country.



I read that statement from the CMO and my first thought was that he's going to lose all credibility very fast width that kind of nonsense.


----------



## Leo (23 Jun 2020)

Mouldy said:


> but I would say that either everyone wears them or no one wears them.



And with so many wearing them incorrectly, we're likely better off without.


----------



## valery (23 Jun 2020)

I was in Aldi yesterday and I was the only person wearing a mask.

Wonder who carried out the 2 surveys and how much was their fee?

29% first survey, 41% second, I would question their methodology


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2020)

valery said:


> I was in Aldi yesterday and I was the only person wearing a mask.
> 
> Wonder who carried out the 2 surveys and how much was their fee?
> 
> 29% first survey, 41% second, I would question their methodology


Yes, they may be masking the true figures.


----------



## michaelm (24 Jun 2020)

Sunny said:


> It was fine when they were closing things down but they are really struggling to manage the public health aspect with economic reality of opening up the Country.


While they didn't get the shutdown quite right (not stopping flights from worst affected countries, for example), the unwind is all at sea.  The Minister can't tread water for ever.


----------



## roker (25 Jun 2020)

No one smiles anymore it's hidden behind their mask


----------



## iamaspinner (25 Jun 2020)

I've been to a couple of big supermarkets recently. I wasn't wearing a mask. Many people were though, including a few employees, and I felt watched and guilty. Time to get some masks!


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2020)

iamaspinner said:


> I felt watched and guilty.


That was probably the shoplifting rather than the lack of a mask


----------



## TarfHead (26 Jun 2020)

I assume this to be the NUIG survey.  I filled out a response last week and questions about face masks were included.  If so, the 41% is based on what people say they're doing, rather than what they're actually doing.

Similar to how political polls can fail at accurately predicting how people will actually vote.


----------



## Sophrosyne (26 Jun 2020)

In Ireland, as the saying goes, we might be stupid but we’re not bloody stupid!

In Florida, one of the States which has seen a disturbing spike in coronavirus, Palm Beach county commissioners voted to make face masks mandatory in public places, but before holding the vote the commissioners heard from residents.

The vitriol was palpable. Some of the comments from different residents at the hearing:

“You literally cannot mandate somebody to wear a mask knowing that that mask is killing people, it literally is killing people and we the people are waking up and we know what citizen’s arrest is. Because citizen’s arrests are already happening OK. And every single one of that are obeying the devil’s laws are going to be arrested and you doctor, are going to be arrested for crimes against humanity”

“And they want to throw God’s wonderful breathing system out the door. You’re all turning your backs on it”

“I really have many question marks about your degrees and what you really know. I’m sorry ma’am but I don’t think that you are worthy of your credentials. And I would ask suggestively that you go back to school and get educated”


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2020)

Sophrosyne said:


> In Ireland, as the saying goes, we might be stupid but we’re not bloody stupid!
> 
> In Florida, one of the States which has seen a disturbing spike in coronavirus, Palm Beach county commissioners voted to make face masks mandatory in public places, but before holding the vote the commissioners heard from residents.
> 
> ...


What do you expect? Religion and Science are like oil and water.


----------



## Sophrosyne (26 Jun 2020)

Purple said:


> What do you expect? Religion and Science are like oil and water.



_And _throw in politics!


----------



## odyssey06 (26 Jun 2020)

Sophrosyne said:


> In Florida, one of the States which has seen a disturbing spike in coronavirus, Palm Beach county commissioners voted to make face masks mandatory in public places, but before holding the vote the commissioners heard from residents.
> 
> The vitriol was palpable. Some of the comments from different residents at the hearing:



I think Irish people's actions speak the same thing... there's lots of comments on Irish forums the gist of which is
"I've endured restrictions long enough. I'm not wearing a mask to protect the vulnerable. If you're vulnerable it's up to you to cocoon \ protect yourself mate."
"First they were telling us not to wear proper masks, now they are telling us to wear any kind of face covering. Will they make up their minds. And these are the so-called experts."


----------



## TarfHead (26 Jun 2020)

Sophrosyne said:


> “You literally cannot mandate somebody to wear a mask knowing that that mask is killing people, it literally is killing people and we the people are waking up and we know what citizen’s arrest is. Because citizen’s arrests are already happening OK. And every single one of that are obeying the devil’s laws are going to be arrested and you doctor, are going to be arrested for crimes against humanity”



The full quote of this contributor is also available.  She went on to include 5G, Bill Gates, Hillary Clinton, paedophiles, and whatever you're having yourself


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2020)

TarfHead said:


> The full quote of this contributor is also available.  She went on to include 5G, Bill Gates, Hillary Clinton, paedophiles, and whatever you're having yourself


Can I post a link? I enjoy a good laugh.


----------



## TarfHead (26 Jun 2020)

Purple said:


> Can I post a link? I enjoy a good laugh.



Check out Twitter, Rex Chapman, post dated 24 June 2020, 23:01


----------



## Drakon (26 Jun 2020)

According to Colm Tobin, in California, if you wear a mask you’re a Democrat and if you don’t wear a mask you’re a Republican voter!


----------



## Drakon (29 Jun 2020)

As of today masks are “mandatory” on all public transport.
However, a spokeswoman for the NTA said this would not be enforced for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## michaelg (29 Jun 2020)

iamaspinner said:


> I've been to a couple of big supermarkets recently. I wasn't wearing a mask. Many people were though, including a few employees, and I felt watched and guilty. Time to get some masks!



Do it. 
I started wearing a mask when shopping about a week ago. It definitely feels good and the right thing to do. I now get the added pleasure of looking down my nose at those not wearing one.


----------



## Iamyourfriend (30 Jun 2020)

TarfHead said:


> Check out Twitter, Rex Chapman, post dated 24 June 2020, 23:01



Don't know if we're allowed to embed, but here are links.









						Florida's Anti-Maskers Are Taking a Stand | NowThis
					

‘I don’t wear a mask for the same reason I don’t wear underwear: Things gotta breathe.’ — Anti-maskers in Florida are warning of satanism, pedophilia, and ev...




					youtu.be
				











						Orange County Residents Speak Out Against Face Mask Orders | NowThis
					

‘Are we still talking about this? Like, it’s over, you know’ — Listen to some of the 100+ constituents who complained about face mask orders at an Orange Cou...




					youtu.be


----------



## Drakon (30 Jun 2020)

Bus drivers and other transport staff have been advised not to stop passengers that do not wear masks from using public transport.


----------



## Drakon (30 Jun 2020)

The latest survey has seen an increase of 4%, up to 45%. 
I would say the percentage of people is closed to 4% then 45%!
Maybe this figure applied to non-exempt persons (U12, autism, allergy, etc)?


----------



## Foxy007 (1 Jul 2020)

Masks are one thing but giving people the prescribed room is another. People need to be reminded to do both.


----------



## Purple (1 Jul 2020)

Foxy007 said:


> Masks are one thing but giving people the prescribed room is another. People need to be reminded to do both.


If you can't socially distance you wear a mask. No need to do both but it isn't possible to socially distance in a supermarket.


----------



## Drakon (1 Jul 2020)

Hand washing is still number one.


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Jul 2020)

Drakon said:


> Hand washing is still number one.



Its a respiratory virus though... primary method of infection is from what you breathe in not via what you touch or eat.

And there is no way to wash your respiratory system alas.


----------



## Drakon (1 Jul 2020)

Yes, it is a respiratory virus, just like the common cold and the seasonal flu. 
But coughing into your hand, and touching your face, etc, then touching a surface (doorhandle, money, squeezy bottle of ketchup, etc.) may leave traces of the virus on that surface, for hours and even days afterward, depending on the surface.


----------



## joer (5 Jul 2020)

I was on the Luas on both Friday from Red Cow to Abbey st and on Saturday on the return journey and I would say that about 80 per cent of people were wearing masks. We stayed in the Riu Gresham and it was compulsory to wear masks while moving through the hotel  and everyone was.


----------



## Drakon (6 Jul 2020)

Did they provide free masks to those that didn’t have any? At the hotel?


----------



## joer (6 Jul 2020)

I did not see anyone not wearing masks to be honest. We did not know that we had to  either but just happened to have them as we were travelling on the Luas. There was a notice on the front door saying that people had to wear them.


----------



## jackswift (14 Jul 2020)

Drakon said:


> It’s being reported in the media that 41% of people wearing face masks in public.
> And the authorities want that figure higher!
> 
> I was in a supermarket yesterday. I’d estimate that 10% (maximum) of shoppers wore them. No staff wore them.
> ...


The world is in a state of chassis?


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Jul 2020)

jackswift said:


> The world is in a state of chassis?











						Yahoo Answers has shut down | 			 				 				 					 						 						 							Yahoo Help 						 					 				 			 			- SLN35642
					

Yahoo has shut down Yahoo Answers. Learn more about what's happening and what data is available in the Yahoo Answers data download.



					answers.yahoo.com


----------



## Nutso (16 Jul 2020)

In recent weeks, I've noticed a marked increase in mask wearing when shopping (rural area).  I tend to shop late around 8pm when it's quieter.  I haven't been wearing a mask but will do so now that it's mandatory.  I did feel guilty when I saw others wearing them because of the "I protect you, you protect me" notion.  A lot of the time I just forgot but will have to make it my business to remember.  Honestly I think it's a step in the right direction.  I don't like them any more than most people but will do my bit.  A recent study showed that 2 hairdressers who were COVID positive did not pass the virus to any one of the 139 customers they came in contact with.  With a virus that seems to be so easily transmitted, this looks very positive to me.


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Jul 2020)

Same as that, I've also noticed a big increase in mask wearing during my weekly big shop. I have been wearing it for the past 4 weeks now and initially it was a very low percentage but this week I would estimate maybe 3 in every 4 were wearing one. I do feel for those that have to wear these things for hours on end - one hour is more than enough for me to be very glad to take it off again once I get outside the shop.


----------



## col (16 Jul 2020)

Just wondering how will this work in restaurants. Customers obviously wont be wearing them so I presume its kind of pointless for staff to be forced to wear a mask if everyone else is not. Perhaps new legislation doesn't apply to restaurants-only normal retail. Anyone know?


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Jul 2020)

col said:


> Just wondering how will this work in restaurants. Customers obviously wont be wearing them so I presume its kind of pointless for staff to be forced to wear a mask if everyone else is not. Perhaps new legislation doesn't apply to restaurants-only normal retail. Anyone know?



I haven't heard anything about it being applied to restaurants. Although it would seem to me good practice that customers should wear them unless seated at their table and staff should wear them while interacting with customers \ on the floor.


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Jul 2020)

I visited a hairdresser in Stillorgan and the barber was wearing a mask, however the mask was only covering her mouth and not her nose. How can someone working in such close proximity to their client do this?  I just left and went elsewhere. Are there rules and regulations about this type of irresponsible behaviour?


----------



## joer (28 Jul 2020)

I was on the Luas last week and a very high percentage of people were wearing masks. Also was in a lot of shops in Dublin and once again it was good to see so many people wearing masks . There are a lot of people carrying masks to put on as they enter shops and supermarkets , as they should , of course.


----------



## EmmDee (28 Jul 2020)

Was in Dublin today - some wearing of masks around the streets but seemed like most people had masks to go into the shops (I wasn't spending time in shops so just random observation)

Noticeable over the last week that in local shops in my area virtually everyone has been wearing masks - actually noticeable when you see someone without one (and they looked a bit sheepish)


----------



## joer (28 Jul 2020)

Thats right . Its the people who are not wearing masks are more noticeable at present.


----------



## jackswift (6 Aug 2020)

joer said:


> Thats right . Its the people who are not wearing masks are more noticeable at present.


The masks first next goggles and then both can be taken off when the magic vaccine comes out.


----------



## joer (6 Aug 2020)

it is good to see that most people believe in them all the same. The sooner that everyone is wearing them the better . Then perhaps we can change the name on this thread to 91% of people wearing face masks.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (7 Aug 2020)

Unfortunately you will see come Monday, that some people will think that you won't have to wear them in the local corner shop.

"I was only doing the Lotto and getting some milk".


----------



## joer (7 Aug 2020)

90 % of people will wear them but trying to get the other 10 % to comply might be a problem, for everyone.


----------



## jackswift (7 Aug 2020)

Kimmagegirl said:


> Unfortunately you will see come Monday, that some people will think that you won't have to wear them in the local corner shop.
> 
> "I was only doing the Lotto and getting some milk".


Do you honestly think that the mask police will be out in force to arrest someone in a local corner shop?


----------



## joer (7 Aug 2020)

That would be better than having the shop staff do it . They have enough to do.


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2020)

jackswift said:


> Do you honestly think that the mask police will be out in force to arrest someone in a local corner shop?


The staff should ask them to leave and refuse to serve them. If they refuse to leave then the police should be called. In that case the idiot not wearing the mask is wasting police time and costing the State money so a €2500 fine seems appropriate.


----------



## joer (10 Aug 2020)

Just put a sign on the door , No mask, No entry.


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2020)

joer said:


> Just put a sign on the door , No mask, No entry.


Yes, that should be a given at this stage.


----------



## joer (10 Aug 2020)

And it would take some pressure off the shop staff , who have enough to be doing without having to police this as well. 
Not all shops have security people.


----------

